# SS 20.11.21 - Tubin #8



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Eduard Tubin (1905-1982)*

*Symphony no. 8*

I. Andante quasi adagio
II. Allegro moderato
III. Allegro vivace
IV. Lento, tenuto e maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

The Estonian composer Eduard Tubin is up this week with his Symphony no. 8. Written in 1966, the first performance was in Tallinn, after Tubin had spent many years in Sweden. There is certainly a mysterious tone to the first movement and some martial-like rhythms and huge dynamic shifts in the two middle movements. A somewhat tormented slow movement ends the symphony which many say is Tubin's best. Neeme Jarvi conducted the premiere in Tallinn and his recording with the Swedish Radio Symphony is a fine performance. There is at least one other recording of the symphony.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 161314


I have this box so I will spin this one later

Tubin: Symphony No. 8

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jär


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Strange coincidence.......I listened to the Jarvi 3rd and 8th recording again yesterday. The 3rd has always been that much more immediate but I found myself drawn to the peculiar and ambiguous atmosphere of the 8th........will listen again today.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 161314
> 
> 
> I have this box so I will spin this one
> ...


Spinning and streaming


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 161314
> 
> 
> I have this box so I will spin this one later
> ...


I shall go with the same version


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Same here. Neeme Järvi conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Turbulent and fantastic symphony.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Seeing as everyone else is plumping for Neeme Jarvi's excellent recording on BIS, I'll give Arvo Volmer a listen instead, just to be different/obtuse!.

A very fine work indeed, good choice.


----------



## Shea82821 (Nov 19, 2021)

I'll just be one with the herd and have a go at Jarvi's. Been a long time since I listened to Tubin, so it's nice to have a refreshing.

But first something more Baroque, I'll reach him in a short time.


----------

